# Ohio River Steubenville 5-1



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the Pike pool, Steubenville area, Saturday with Juscrazy. A little windy but no rain that was predicted. Water temp was 60 average. JC caught 5 wipers and 2 small channels I caught 2 wipers. Did a lot of bottom scanning for later trips. Nice relaxing day on the River.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We had a slow day Sat also,was better than sitting at home.Daryl


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the boat launch this mornin 4 about 1hr got 2 hits an landed 1 14'' smallie 
on a 1/8 jig an a 2''sassyshad in chart/black back'don't know what the other was but it sure felt nice!!!  
mrtwister_jbo


----------

